# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  معظم مصادر ( تعاريف ) أجهزة Android

## mohamed73

*  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
موضوع يجمع مصادر معظم تعاريف أجهزة أندرويد Android drivers source   * *  
NEXUS * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *  
SAMSUNG * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
أو عن طريق برنامج kies
يقوم بتعريفه تلقائياً  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *   
HTC * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *  
LG * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *  
SONY ERICSSON * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
HUAWEI * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
ALCATEL * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
ACER * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
GARMIN ASUS * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
SHARP * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
HISENSE * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
FUJITSU * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
FUJITSU TOSHIBA * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
ASUS * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
YULONG COOLPAD * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
LENOVO * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *  
FOXCONN     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
PANTECH * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *  
PEGATRON * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
KT TECH * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *   
KYOCERA * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     * *   
SK TELESYS * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * *  
TELEEPOCH * ** *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------

